# Mei tai baby wearing and it's raining!



## eldar

So how do other ladies manage to get out in the rainy weather while babywearing? :rain: I now always wear Wyn in the back carry of my Mei Tai but i don't want her to get soaked, or me really if I can help it.

Do you use an extra large umbrella? Put your baby in waterproofs - but then the carrier gets wet even if we are both wearing macs! Is there a double poncho mac I can get that i can put over both of us and poke both our heads through :haha: lol? No realy, that would be the perfect solution :thumbup:

It is pouring it down outside and I think this may continue until next year, so I wanna pull on my wellies and get out there, but without a soggy baby! Any advice would be appreciated, how do you do it?


----------



## AFC84

eldar said:


> So how do other ladies manage to get out in the rainy weather while babywearing? :rain: I now always wear Wyn in the back carry of my Mei Tai but i don't want her to get soaked, or me really if I can help it.
> 
> Do you use an extra large umbrella? Put your baby in waterproofs - but then the carrier gets wet even if we are both wearing macs! *Is there a double poncho mac I can get that i can put over both of us and poke both our heads through  lol? No realy, that would be the perfect solution *
> 
> It is pouring it down outside and I think this may continue until next year, so I wanna pull on my wellies and get out there, but without a soggy baby! Any advice would be appreciated, how do you do it?

In response to your question, I have no idea, I just take the buggy if its raining....but that is an amazing idea, I reckon you're onto something there! :D


----------



## xerinx

heres one!

https://www.mamdesign.net/carrying/clothes/mamcover.html

expensive tho!!


----------



## eldar

Someone has beaten me to it - oh well saves designing and making it, now I just need to order it!

https://www.naturalconnection.co.uk/suses-kinder-rain-poncho-p-123.html

The suses-kinder range also includes fleece vests and coats that can be worn by both of us, I love it! check out the official website which has instructions for how to put this on while your baby is on your back, I think I would wear the rain mac but also carry and umbrella so i don't have to put the hoods up on us both and we can wear wooly hats instead (is matching wooly hats too far :haha:)

official site; - https://www.suseskinder.com/apps/webstore/products/show/300544


----------



## eldar

xerinx said:


> heres one!
> 
> https://www.mamdesign.net/carrying/clothes/mamcover.html
> 
> expensive tho!!

ohh I like that, but looks a bit warm for me. I just want to be dry - although that is more stylish1


----------



## Arcanegirl

I had wondered the same myself, I havent used my connecta for ages and it seems to rain every day!


----------



## Kaites

In the past I've always just swapped Emma to a front carry and put my giant rain coat over the both of us and zipped her in with the hood of the meitai up. An actual baby wearing coat would be a better solution though :thumbup:


----------



## dougie

eldar said:


> xerinx said:
> 
> 
> heres one!
> 
> https://www.mamdesign.net/carrying/clothes/mamcover.html
> 
> expensive tho!!
> 
> ohh I like that, but looks a bit warm for me. I just want to be dry - although that is more stylish1Click to expand...

that would be fab if it was waterproof! i think im going to stick to front carries in the wet though


----------



## eldar

dougie said:


> eldar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xerinx said:
> 
> 
> heres one!
> 
> https://www.mamdesign.net/carrying/clothes/mamcover.html
> 
> expensive tho!!
> 
> ohh I like that, but looks a bit warm for me. I just want to be dry - although that is more stylish1Click to expand...
> 
> that would be fab if it was waterproof! i think im going to stick to front carries in the wet thoughClick to expand...


I can't use front carries any more as I am now pregnant and even on a little bump it is uncomfortable. Shes too heavy anyway and likes to look out properly from the back carry.

I ordered the mam cover as above and it arrived yesterday - it is fab! The micro fiber side to the cover (as opposed to the fleece one) is waterproof, not as good a rain mac but good enough for me to be able to protect us with an umbrella and for her not to get soaked while we are out (I wouldn't go hiking i the rain in it though!) will post pics when I get get someone to take them. It looks like she will be snuggly in it!


----------



## dougie

> I can't use front carries any more as I am now pregnant and even on a little bump it is uncomfortable. Shes too heavy anyway and likes to look out properly from the back carry.
> 
> I ordered the mam cover as above and it arrived yesterday - it is fab! The micro fiber side to the cover (as opposed to the fleece one) is waterproof, not as good a rain mac but good enough for me to be able to protect us with an umbrella and for her not to get soaked while we are out (I wouldn't go hiking i the rain in it though!) will post pics when I get get someone to take them. It looks like she will be snuggly in it!

will definitely look out for this, i want one that will be waterproof enough to not have to worry about a brolly if i have to (im so short i attack people if i carry an umbrella...) 
they do look so snuggly and not too bad a price too


----------

